# إنشاء (محطات الgsm) وتركيبها .. بالتفصيل



## علي السوداني (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*إلى الأخوة مهندسي الإتصالات وطلاب هندسة الإتصالات .. تحياتي .. وبعد ..
*أضع بين أيديكم خطوات تحويل مساحة أرض خالية .. إلى محطة إرسال (GSM) كاملة راديو .. بكل محتوياها ..
*وسنشرح بأدق التفاصيل كيفيّة إنشاء محطة الإرسال .. أو ال (BTS station) وتركيب محتوياتها سواء كانت (out door) أو (in door) .. وذلك على نهج شركة (first link) للإتصالات .. التي تعمل في السودان ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*أعمال ال (civil) .. البداية*​
**تستلم الشركة المنفذة لل(station) تقريراً عن مواصفات المحطة أولاً ..*
**والذي يحتوي على الإرتفاع الذي يجب أن تكون عليه (الإنتينات) .. (الإنتنة : هي المسؤولة عن إيصال الذبذبات إلى المشترك في الشبكة) .. وإتجاهاتها .. وترددها المتمحور بين (900 ميقا هيرتز أو 1800 ميقا هيرتز أو 1900 ميقا هيرتز) ..*
**إضافة إلى ال(mechanical) وهو درجة إنحناء الإنتنة عمودياً .. *
**وقبل ذلك نوع السايد .. هل هو 1/ (green field) أو 2/ (roof top) الذي يسمى بال (mast) أيضاً ..*
**مع العلم أن النوع الأوّل هو يكون على أرض مستوية بينما النوع الثاني يكون على أسطح البنايات ..*
**وتطلب بعدها الشركة صاحبة المحطة تحديد كافة المواد ال(materials) التي تتطلبها إنفاذ هذه المحطة من الشركة المنفذة ..*
**بعد أن تستلم الشركة المنفذة المواد .. وعقد إيجار أو شراء قطعة الأرض أو السطح المراد إنشاء المحطة عليه .. يبدأ العمل ..*
**ويكون بدايته بتوريد الشركة المنفذة للبرج (tower) أو تصنيعه .. زائداً إستيراد الشلتر (shelter) أو تصنيعه ..*
**وتكون الأبراج والشلاتر الموردة دائماً مفككة تحتاج لتجميع ..*
**وتتباين فترة تجميع البرج ما بين يومين إلى أربعة أيام حسب طول البرج .. الذي نادراً ما يتجاوز الإرتفاعات التاليّة (20 متر .. 40 متر .. 60 متر) ..*
**ويكون أوّل خطواتها هو زرع قواعد البرج في وقالب أسمنتية محددة الأبعاد هندسياً *
**وبعد تجميعه يتم تركيب ما يسمى بالبريكت .. والذي تثب فيه الأنتنات .. بعدل كل بريكت في كل سيكتر (sector) ..*
**يلي ذلك أعمال الطلاء التي تحمي البرج من الصدأ .. ثم يتم تركيب سلم إرتفاعه بإرتفاع البرج حتى يتم الإستعانة به في أعمال تركيب محلقات البرج والصيانة ..*
**ويرافقه تجميع الشلتر .. *
**الذي أبعاده في محطات الراديو تكون 3 أمتار لمجسم مكعّب الشكل .. وهو غرفة تحتوي على قلب المحطة وهو الbts زائداً عدة ملحقات أخرى سنأتي على ذكرها ..*
**ويكون تجميع الشلتر منتهياً على قاعدة الكمر تتكفل بحمله وحمل محتوياته ..*
**وتنهي أعمال تجميعه بقفل كل المسامات الناتجة من تكونه من عدة قطع بواسطة السليكون ..*
**فالجدار الواحد للشلتر عادة ما يتكون من ثلاثة قطع مجمعة .. أبعاد القطعة 3 أمتار x متر .. وتكون أعمال السليكون متمركزة في تلك المنطقة زائداً منطقة تلاقي الجدار مع الجدار المجاور له .. والذي له عدة أشكال ميكانيكيّة لربطهم مع بعضهم البعض .. ولكن أيضاً تستلزم إستعمال السليكون .. الذي سيدخل أيضاً مراحل أخرى من الإنشاء سنتحدث عنها خلال هذا السرد ..*
**وتواصل العمل في الشلتر بإنشاء مظلة من الزنك تعمل على منع خزن مياه الأمطار والذي ربما يؤدي إلى تسربها إلى داخل المحطة .. يضاف إلى ذلك تركيب قفل للباب ويعتبر بعدها جاهزا لأعمال ال(telecom) وال (power) .. *
**بينما تكون أعمال ال (civil) مستمرة في الموقع ..*
**يحث يتم تسوير المساحة المستأجرة للموقع بشكل كامل بحيث يكون منفذه الوحيد هو بابه ..*
**ويتم أيضاً تخصيص مساحة لمولد كهربائي واحد - إذا كان الموقع مدرج به كهرباء عامة - أو لمولدين يتم فيها بواسطة مهندس مدني تحديد أبعاد ثلاثية لبناء خرساني يتم فيه تركيب وإجلاس المولد أو المولدات فيه .. *
**ووضع مساحة إضافيّة لخزانات الوقود (reserve tanks) .. والتي تكون بمعدل خزان واحد لكل مولّد .. *
**مع العلم .. بأن هناك عدة شركات تلجأ إلى التعديل في نظام خزانات الوقود الملحق مع المولد .. فتعمل على تحويل سعته من (300 لتر) إلى (2000 لتر) وذلك بالتخلص من التنك الأصلي المصنع مع الموّلد ووضع تنك آخر بالسعة المشار إليها أخيراً بذات هيئة الخزان الأصلي .. *
**ويكون في ذلك إختصار لأعمال الخرسانة من حيث المساحة .. وإختصار لتكلفة تصنيع الخزانات الملحقة وملحقاتها من مواسير (pipes) وطلمبات (pumps) ..*
**يلي ذلك تصنيع مظلّة للموالدات والخزانات من الزنك - كمثال - تعتمد على أعمدة من المواسير تساعد في حماية المولدات من مياه الأمطار وأشعة الشمس .. وتحمى أيضاً فني الصيانة من عوامل الجو المختلفة ..*
**وبذلك تكون أعمال ال(civil) لم يبقى منها سوى فرش الموقع بالخرسانة والذي سيلي أعمال التليكوم والكهرباء وسنعرف السبب لاحقاً ..*
**يتبع ..*​


----------



## ودالشريف (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الي الامام اخي علي
وبالتوفيق
وتاكد انك سوف تكون اول عربي يتحدث ويكتب في ها المجال
وارجو من الجميع ان يساهموا معك
وربنا يجزيك خير الجزاء
و تحياتي


----------



## علي السوداني (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراً الأخ (ود الشريف) ..
*وسعيد بمتابعتك للموضوع ..
*وأكرر دعوتك لأصحاب الخبرة بتقديم أي معلومة ناقصة .. أو طرح رأي حول أي خطوة منفذة مشروحة في هذا البوست .. 
*تحيّاتــــــــــــي ..


----------



## علي السوداني (15 ديسمبر 2009)

[FONT=arial black,sans-serif]الحائط الجنوبي للشلتر[/FONT]​[FONT=arial black,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=arial black,sans-serif]*بعد أن تعرفنا على أعمال ال civil بشكل مبسّط ننتقل إلى أعمال (البور والتيليكوم) (power and telecom works) ..[/FONT]
*والتي تنقسم إلى قسمين :- 
1/ in door works :- ونقصد بها أشغال التركيب والإعداد في الشلتر.
2/ out door works:- ونقصد بها أشغال التركيب خارج الشلتر.
*وسنبدأ برقم واحد .. ال (in door works) ..
*نعلم أن الشلتر هو عبارة عن غرفة .. لها باب ونافذة صفيرة تدخل منها الفيدرات - التي تصل بين الأنتينات والBTS - ولها أربع حوائط ..
*وسنستغل تلك الحوائط الأربعة لتعريف وحصر الأجهزة التي تركب بها أو بالقرب منها .. حتى يكون الشرح سهلاً ومبسطاً .. مع العلم أن الأجهزة التي سنربطها بتلك الحوائط ليس شرطاً أن تكون في هذا الجانب من الشلتر ..
1/ الحائط الجنوبي:- 
*وفيه تركب أجهزة (التكييف) (split unite) - عدد 2 مكيّف - والتي تعمل على خفض درجة حرارة الشلتر ووضعها في درجة معينة تكون غالباً ما بين (16-18 درجة مئوية) .. وبدون التكييف ترتفع درجة الحرارة داخل الشلتر إلى ما يقارب ال 80 درجة مئوية وذلك بسبب الحرارة العاليّة التي تخرج من جهاز الريكتيفير (rectifier) وال (bts) ..
*وتركّب المكيّفات كالآتي :-
*نخرج الوحدة الداخلية لمكيف الإسبلت .. وننزع من خلفها لوح إسمه (installation plate) .. وهو الذي تعلّق فيه الوحدة الداخليّة ..
*نخرج ال (installation plate) للمكيفين ونبثهما في وسط الحائط أفقياً .. بينما يبعد اللوح الأوّل عمودياً من السقف 60سم .. ويبعد الثاني من الأوّل عموديا مسافة 20سم ..
*بعد تثبيت الألواح نتجه إلى الوحدة الداخليّة للمكيّف نلاحظ خلف الوحدة وجود مواسير نحاس مربوط معها أنبوب بلاستيكي .. نفردهم بحيث يكونوا متعامدين على سطح الوحدة الخلفي .. ولوجوب جعل هذه المواسير والأنبوب خارج الجدار نحدد أبعاد فتحة مناسبة يمين اللوح بحيث يسمح بخروج تلك المواسير من خلال الجدار عندما يتم تعليق المكيف على اللوح ..
*بعد أن نعلق الوحدات الداخلية في ألواحها .. نخرج للجانب الخارجي للحائط .. حيث نقوم بتثبيت الوحدات الخارجية للمكيّفات في ماسورة مستطيلة المقطع مثبتة في البيم الحديدي الذي يتخذه الشلتر مقعداً .. 
*بعدها نأتي ب(cable tray) مقاس 20 بوصة - هو أنبوب معدني مستطيل المقطع له غطاء مفصول يثب به بواسطة كليبسات - يثبت عمودياً بحيث تكون مواسير المكيفات (الوحدات الداخلية) داخله ولتغطيتها .. ونأتي ب tray آخر يثبت أفقياً بحيث يكون أسفل ال tray الأول في منتصفه .. وذلك لتغطيه المواسير عند توصيلها من الوحدة الداخلية إلى الوحدة الخارجيّة ..
*بعد تثبيت ال(cable tray) نلاحظ وجود لفة مواسير معزولة أحداهما أكبر من الأخرى من حيث القطر .. وتكون موجودة في كرتونة الوحدة الخارجية غالباً .. 
*نأخذ تلك المواسير ونوصل ذات المقطع الكبير مع ذات المقاس مع المواسير اللآتية من الوحدة الداخلية وذلك بربط صواميلهما مع بعضهما البعض جيّداً .. ونكرر ذلك مع الماسورة ذات المقطع الأصغر .. بعد الإنتهاء من المواسير الأربع .. نفرد اللفة برفق بحيث تكون حركتها داخل ال (cable tray) إلى أن تصل صمامات موجودة في الوحدة الخارجية .. وبالطبع لكل صمام مقاس مطابق مع قطر الماسورة .. 
*نستعين بعدها بما يسمى بالفليرة .. وهي التي تعمل على حبس الصامولة التي تركب في صمام الوحدة الخارجيّة وذلك بتكسيح مواسير الغاز .. 
*بعدها نربط صواميل المواسير في صماماتها ونعود إلى داخل الشلتر ..
*نقطع كيبل كهرباي مقاس 4 ملم مسافة يصل بها من الوحدة الداخليّة إلى الوحدة الخارجية .. لكلا المكيفين .. ونفتح غطاء الوحدة الداخلية نجد غطاء آخر على الجهة اليمنى به مكان واضح من مساميره الغير مربوطة أنه مكان الأسلاك التي تصل الوحدة الداخلية بالخارجية .. نربط الأسلاك في أماكنها .. ونخرج الكيبل من ذات الفتحة التي خرجت منها المواسير ونحفظ ألوان الأسلاك مع الحروف أو الأرقام فوق المسماير التي ربطت فيها الأسلاك .. ونعود بعدها إلى الوحدات الخارجية ..
*في ذات الجانب الذي توجد به الصمامات يوجد غطاء واضح .. نفتحه .. نجد من خلفه لوح أسلاك به جانب ظاهر أنه مكان توصيل أسلاك كهرباء .. ونجد أيضأ ذات الأرقام والحروف الموجودة في لوح الوحدة الداخليّة موجودة في لوح الوحدة الداخليّة .. ننقل ذات التوصيلة في لوح الوحدة الداخلية إلى لوح الوحدة الخارجية .. نغلق الأغطية كما كانت .. نستعمل مفتاح anke مقاس 4ملم .. نفتح به صمامات الغاز الموجودة في ذات الصمامات التي ركبت بها مواسير الغاز ..
*نأتي بأغطية ال(cable tray) وكليبساتها ونقفلهم .. 
*نعود إلى داخل الشلتر .. في ذات اللوح الخاص بالوحدات الداخلية الذي خرجت منه الأسلاك الكهربائيّة الى الوحدات الخارجيّة .. نجد مكان مخصص لأسلاك كهربائّية تذهب من الوحدات الداخليّة إلى مصدر الكهرباء .. نوصل كيبلات بذات المقاس في مكانها المخصص .. ونقفل الغطاء الداخلي والخارجي للوحدة الداخلية .. ونكون إنتهينا من 95% من تركيب المكيفات ..
*بعدها نركب في الجهة اليمنى للمكيف (pvc trunk) مقاس 10 بوصة طوله 25 سم .. بشكل عمودي .. وذلك لتدخل فيه كيبلات المكيف المتجهة للمصدر ..
*فوق الترنك .. نركب ما يسمى (cables basket) وهي مهمتها حمل الكوابل مسافة 35 سم تحت السقف .. ويكون طولها بطول الحائط .. 
*ويفرد كيبل المكيفات فوق الباسكت حتى يصل إلى ال(mdb) - سنأتي له لاحقاً - .. وبذلك تنتهي أعمال التكييف ..
*يسار المكيّف ب20 سم .. وتحت الباسكيت بحوالي متر .. يثبت مفاح كهربائي (socket) .. ويكون كيبل توصيله داخل ماسورة pvc حتى يصل الكيبل إلى الباسكيت ومنه اى ال(mdb) .. 
*وفي أقصى الجهة العلوية اليمنى .. تفتح فتحة مقاسها 30سم x 30سم وذلك لتدخل منها كيبلات الإنتينات (feeders) ..
*وبتثبيت frame في تلك الفتحة .. تكون أعمال الآوت دور في الحائط الجنوبي إنتهت ..
*يتبع ..​


----------



## م/فاطمة محمود (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك
والى الامام


----------



## كونى عائشة (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء
ان شاء الله سيتم نقل الموضوع الى موسوعة الملتقى الهندسية
ارجو المشاركة بخبراتكم فى الموسوعة..........


----------



## علي السوداني (16 ديسمبر 2009)

م/فاطمة محمود قال:


> ربنا يوفقك
> والى الامام



*شكرأً الأخت (م.فاطمة) على كلماتك الجميلة ..
*أتمنى أن يشكل هذا البوست إضافة حقيقيّة لك ولكل من إطلّع عليه ..
*تقبلّي تقديري ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اميرة87 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء
> ان شاء الله سيتم نقل الموضوع الى موسوعة الملتقى الهندسية
> ارجو المشاركة بخبراتكم فى الموسوعة..........


 
*شكراً على المرور أختنا (أمــــــيرة) ..
*وأتمنى أن يكون هذا الموضوع ذو فائدة للمنخصصين في مجال الbss .. ولمن يود التخصص فيه ..
*ودمــــــــــــت ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الحائط الشمالي للشلتر​
*ننتقل الآن إلى الحائط الشمــــــــــالي للشلتر ..
*الذي يوجد به باب الشلتر .. والباب هو المنفذ الوحيد لداخل الشلتر .. وفي الغالب إذا كان إرتفاع الشلتر زائد عن المعتاد يثب في عتبة الباب سلم بعدد قليل من الدرجات .. 
*من أهم ما يركب في هذا الجانب من الشلتر صندوق إسمه الفيوز بوكس (fuse box) .. 
*وهو عبارة عن 5 سيركت بريكر مقاس 32 أمبير .. وبريكر 64 أمبير .. ويركب على إرتفاع 60 سم من أرض الشلتر و20 سم من يمين الباب .. ومهمة هذا البوكس هو حماية الأجهزة الكهربائيّة داخل الشلتر من دخول أي كهرباء زائدة إليها ..
*يأتي بعده في الأهمية صندوق آخر وهو ال (ATS) إختصار ل(automatice transfere switch) .. 
*ومهمته توزيع فترات عمل المولدات .. بحيث يعمل المولد الأول ساعتين - كمثال - فيتوقف ويعمل المولد الآخر مثل عدد الساعات .. وهذا طبعا في حالة كان مصدر تيار الشلتر المولدات فقط ..
*أمّا إذا كان المصدر مولد + كهرباء عامة .. فيكون عمله تشغيل المولد إذا إنقطعت الكهرباء العامة عن الموقع .. ويأتيه هذا التيار من الفيوز بوكس ..
*وأهم أجزائه هو كونتاكترين لكل موّلد .. يدخل في هذا الكونتاكترين كيبلين 3 خطوط يأتيان من دائرة ال(POWER) في المولد .. وهناك كيبلين يأتيان من المولدان أيضاً من دائرة ال (CONROL) به يثبتان في الكنترول بارت التابع لل ats .. 
*إضافة لكيبلات المولدات هناك كيبلين يخرجان من ال ATS .. أحدهما يسمى بال (load) ويذهب إلى ال(mdb) .. ومهمته نقل التيار إلى الmdb .. 
*والكيبل الأخر إسمه ال (alarm cable) .. ويذهب إلى صندوق آخر إسمه ال (alarm box) وعنده تنهي توصيلات ال ats..
*وال alarm box موجود أيضاً في الحائط الشمالي .. 
*فهو عبارة عن جرس إنذار للعديد من الأعطال التي تحدث في الأجهزة التابعة للشلتر .. ومن أهم تلك الإنذارات هو إنذار الحريق أو الدخان .. ويكون لذلك نتيجة إلتقاط سنسر (SMOKE) مثبت في السقف لدخان يتصاعد .. فيعمل هذا السنسر على فصل المكيفات أولاً لكيلا يعمل هواءها على زيادة الإشتعال .. ويطلق بعدها صافرة عالية ..
*ويتابع عمل هذا البوكس من قبل شعبة ال OMC من قبل المشغّل .. 
*وتتصل به عديد من الأجهزة .. على رأسها قلب الموقع ال BTS .. وال ATS .. وال VERCTIFIER .. والثيرموستات .. وال DDF وال IDU ..
*ولا يحتاج ال ALARM BOX إلى مصدر طاقة لإحتوائه على بطاريتين 3 أمبير تكفيه تماماً ..
*وإذا عدنا إلى أعلى الحائط .. نجد هناك علبة كونيكشن تنطلق منها مصادر تيار للمبة السقف وللمبة الخارجيّة .. وواحد sockit .. ويقابل العلبة في الخارج بذات الأبعاد تقريباً المصباح الخارجي للشلتر .. الذي مهمته الإضاءة الخارجية ويستفاد منه حارس الموقع في حالة إنطفائه في تشخيص خالة ال power down إذا لم يكن قد تعطّل ..
*وبجوار الباب الأيسر تركب مفاتيح اللمبات بإرتفاع متر ونصف من الأرض .. وفي ذات الجانب بمسافة أدني من مفاتيح اللمبات بحوالي 20 يثبت مسمار تعلّق فيه لمبة الطوارئ (emergency lamp) .. التي يخرج منه كوبس الشحن فنضطر لعمل سوكيت حتى يتم شحن اللمبة منه .. ويكون أدنى من مفاتيح اللمبات بذات البعد من الباب .. 
*وتكون أهمية هذه اللمبة متمثلة في حالة إنقطاع الكهرباء إنقطاع تام عن السايد في الليل .. حيث يكون بها شحنة تساعد في الإضاءة إثناء عمليات الصيانة ..
*آخر الأجزاء المتواجدة في الحائط الشمالي .. هي طافية الحريق .. 
*وتثبت في أقصى اليسار بحيث تكون واقفة عمودياً على أرض الشلتر .. ويرافقها دائماً مقعد صغير يمنعه من الوقوع يثبت في دي الطافية ..
*أمّا بقيّة أجزاء الحائط فهي مشتركة كما ذكرنا في كل الحوائط .. وهو cables baskit لغرض حمل الكوابل ..
*يتبع ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*سأحاول بقدر الإمكان إدراج صور توضح جميع الأجزاء التي تحتويها محطة ال bts في المشاركات القادمة .. إن شاء الله ..​


----------



## mm_yy2000 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## واد هندسة (21 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية أخي العزيز على ماقمت به من عمل ممتاز
ولكن لو وضعت هذا التقرير بالصور لكان أفضل 
وهذا لا يفسد ما قمت به ولكن كانت مجرد ملاحظه
وتقبل مروري


----------



## nasser abd (21 ديسمبر 2009)

احي العزيز 
السلام عليكم
اريد شرح مبسط عن المرسلات الاذاعية الرقمية نوع fm


----------



## علي السوداني (21 ديسمبر 2009)

mm_yy2000 قال:


> thank you


 
you are welcome​


----------



## علي السوداني (21 ديسمبر 2009)

واد هندسة قال:


> يعطيك العافية أخي العزيز على ماقمت به من عمل ممتاز
> ولكن لو وضعت هذا التقرير بالصور لكان أفضل
> وهذا لا يفسد ما قمت به ولكن كانت مجرد ملاحظه
> وتقبل مروري


 
*تحيّاتي أخي (واد هندسة) ..
*الصور موجودة .. ولكنّي أخرتها حتى أتنتهي من كتابة كل التقارير ..
*فبتأخريها - من وجهة نظري المتواضعة - ستكون هناك مراجعة لمعلوماتي حول موضوع تركيب ال bss .. فبالتالي إستدراك لأي معلومةسقطت سهواً ..
*إضافة إلى أن الصور لم تكن متوفرة لدي لحظة بداية هذا البوست ..
*والآن إمتلكت ما يقارب ال70% مما أحتاجه .. وستكتمل إن شاءالله خلال اليومين القادمين ..
*وسيتم إدراجها حسب تسلسل التقارير بعد الإنتهاء مما تبقى من شرح ..
*تقبل تقديري ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (21 ديسمبر 2009)

nasser abd قال:


> احي العزيز
> السلام عليكم
> اريد شرح مبسط عن المرسلات الاذاعية الرقمية نوع fm


 
*أعتذر أخي ناصر ..
*فلا أملك ما تريد من شرح ..
*أقترح أن تفتح بوست لطبك المدرج أعلاج في هذا القسم ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (21 ديسمبر 2009)

صور إلتقطتها عدسة كاميرتي اليوم




 





​


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (22 ديسمبر 2009)

[وركت دورة رائعة جدا


----------



## ودالشريف (22 ديسمبر 2009)

علي السوداني قال:


> *شكراً الأخ (ود الشريف) ..
> *وسعيد بمتابعتك للموضوع ..
> *وأكرر دعوتك لأصحاب الخبرة بتقديم أي معلومة ناقصة .. أو طرح رأي حول أي خطوة منفذة مشروحة في هذا البوست ..
> *تحيّاتــــــــــــي ..



شكرا لك انت اخي علي السوداني علي ماتنشره بيننا من جميل علم اسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وان يكون لك صدقة جارية تنفعك في الدارين وتاكد اني متابع شغف لموضوعك ( شحنت النت مخصوص عشانه هههههههههه ) واقوم بالنقل والتدوين لكل المعلومات القيمة التي اطلع بها منه وتاكد انني اذا وجدت اي اضافة او زيادة ساضعها دون تردد لكني لا اريد الاستعجال حتى اشوش علي جميل سردك وتتابعه فقط اسالك الاستعجال حتى يجد جميع المختصين فرصة للرد وليكون موضوعك صالون نقاش في هذا الجزء الهام وممتع من هندسة الاتصالات
وارجو من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع
وتقبل تحياتي ومروري المتواضع اخي
ودمت بخير
:14: :14:
​


----------



## علي السوداني (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الحائط الغربي​
*الحائط الشرقي للشلتر يحيتوي على قلب المحطة .. وهو ال(BTS) .. 
*أكثر أنواعه هو ال (alcatel) .. ويأتي بعده تسويقياً (ericson) ثم (nokia siemens) ..
*يركب ال bts alcatel في الحائط الغربي ملاصقاً له .. ويبعد عن اليسار مسافة 50 سم .. بعد أن يثب في مكانه جيّداً .. يثبت من فوقه قطعة صغيرة من الcable tray لكي تربط بها الكوابل الداخلة لل bts ..
*وهي كيبلين يأتيات من الريكتيفير .. أحدهما لاين والآخر نيوترل .. يثبتان في لوح قريب من باب ال bts .. ويوجد ثلاثة كيبلات e-one أيضا داخلة لل bts ..
* كيبلات ال e - one هي كيبلات خاضة بال alarms ,وتحوي داخلها ما ياقرب ال14 سلك معزول وتكون متعددة اللألوان .. وتأتي تلك للكيبلات من ال ddf .. بمعدل كيبل لكل sector .. 
*وتبث تلك الأسلاك داخل croanes مثبت أصلا في البي تي إس .. ويستعمل آلة خاصة لذلك نسميها في السودان (البنشر) وأحياناُ (الدباسة) ..
*بعد تثبيت كيبلات ال e-one نبدأ بتثبيت الفيدرات (feeder) التي تصل بين ال bts والأنتنات .. 
*تثبت الفيدرات القادمة من سيكتر c في المنفذين الذين يكونان قريبين من الباب .. بحيث ينزل (transmission feeder) في أحدهما وال(recieved feeder) في الآخر .. بينما فيردات سيكتر A فتثبت في الجهة اليمنى .. وفيدرات سيكتر b في الجهة الأخرى ..
*وبذلك تكون توصيلات ال bts قد إكتملت .. ويأتي بعدها تشغيل ال bts بواسطة برنامج تعريفي إسمه bts terminal .. حيث تعرف الكومباينرز بوصلة تصل بين الكومباينر والحاسوب .. بإنتهاء التعريف تنتهي عملية الكونتاكت بين ال bts والأنتينات ويصبح السايد on air .. 
*نأتي بعدها لل DDF ..
*وهو عبارة عن تجمع لكيبلات ال e-one .. يركب تحت الcable baskit مسافة 70سم تقريباً .. تثبت فيه أربع croanes كرونات .. تدخل فيها كيبلات ال e-one القادمة من ال bts ,و ال idu والقدامة من الalarm box الذي تحدثنا عنه مسبقاً .. وتبث أسلاك ال e-one بواسطة الدبّاسة كما ذكرنا سابقاً ..
*وتثبت على جانبه الأيمن على طول المسافة بين ال DDF والكيبل باسكت trunk تدخل فيها كيبلات ال e-one ..
*وأعلاه هي كل محتويات الحائط الغربي .. والتي قد تزيد في حالة أردنا زيادة قوة الشبكة المنبعثة من السايد .. والتي لا تكون إلاّ بتركيب bts آخر قد يكون 1800mHZ .. أو جهاز ال 3G ..
*يتبع ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (22 ديسمبر 2009)

tiger_hacking قال:


> [وركت دورة رائعة جدا



*أشكرك على الإطراء عزيزي ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ودالشريف قال:


> فقط اسالك الاستعجال حتى يجد جميع المختصين فرصة للرد وليكون موضوعك صالون نقاش في هذا الجزء الهام وممتع من هندسة الاتصالات
> 
> :14: :14:
> ​



*مرحب بك عزيزي (ود الشريف) مرة أخرى ..
*أنا أيضاً كنت أتمنى لو كانت التقارير كلها جاهزة حتى أريح المتابعين من عناء الإنتظار ..
*ولكن قلة وقت الفراغ تمنع تواجدي الدائم داخل هذه المساحة .. 
*فطوّل بالك يا هندسة ..
*مرحب بك عزيزي (ود الشريف) مرة أخرى ..
*أنا أيضاً كنت أتمنى لو كانت التقارير كلها جاهزة حتى أريح المتابعين من عناء الإنتظار ..
*ولكن قلة وقت الفراغ تمنع تواجدي الدائم داخل هذه المساحة .. 
*فطوّل بالك يا هندسة ..


----------



## louay (26 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقك الله أخي


----------



## علي السوداني (27 ديسمبر 2009)

louay قال:


> وفقك الله أخي


 
*وإياكـــــــــــــم أخي الكريم ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحائط الشرقي*​
**أما في الحائط الأخير فنجد أهم ما فيه ال (MDB) .. إختصار ل Main Distribution Board*
**وهو عبارة عن box معدني يربط كل توصيلات الكهرباء الخاصة بالموقع داخله .. ويحتوي على عدد كبير من السيركت بريكر والكونتاكترات وتوصيلات كهربائة جاهزة داخله ..*
**يركب على إرتفاع 120سم من أرضية الشلتر .. ويبعد من اليسار 20سم .. وتدخل كل الكيبلات المتصلة به من أعلاه عكس ال ats .. ويكون عددها 13 كيبل في الغالب .. هذا إذا لم تحصل زيادة في عدد الأجهزة التي نتاولها في المساحة ..*
**ويكون كيبل الLOAD القدام من ال ats هو الكيبل الأول من حيث التركيب يميناً .. يليه بالترتيب .. المكيف ثاني .. الريكتيفير .. الddf .. المكيف الأول .. الثيرموستات .. كيبلين من البيكون أحدهما من lamp beacon الموجودة أعلى البرج والأخر من الفوتو سيل - سنأتي لها في أعمال الآوت دور - ..سوكيت .. لمبة .. سوكت .. ال alarm box .. ال battery charge كيبلين واحد من أي جنريتر .. *
**وكل هذا الترتيب أعلاه يكون واضحاً في ال sheet المصاحب لل mdb ..*
**ومن الأجزاء المهمة أيضا في هذا الحائط ال IDU .. *
**ففي البرج نجد علبة صغيرة على شكل الطبلة - آلة موسيقية - هي إنتينة إسمها ال LINK .. مهمتها ربط الموقع الموجودة فيه بموقع آخر .. الجهاز الذي يقوم بعملية الربط هذه هو ال IDU .. فهو المسؤول عن بث الموجات المسؤولة عن ربط السايد بسايد آخر .. ويصل بينهما كيبل E-ONE .. ويربط في rack إرتفاعه في نفس إرتفاع الريكتيفير وعرضه بعرض ال IDU .. *
**بجوار ال rack يمينه .. نجد الريكتيفير RECTIFIER .. وهو مهمته تحويل تيار ال AC إلى DC .. وذلك لحوجة بعض الأجهزة للدي سي .. أهمها ال BTS .. وأحيانا ال BEACON LAMP .. *
**ويقوم الركتيفير أيضاً بتوفير تيار ال DC لل BTS حتى إذا إنقطعت مصادر التيار الرئيسية عن المحطة .. وذلك بفضل إحتوائه على 8 بطاريات 12 أمبير يعمل على شحنهم طوال سريان التيار .. وقد يستطيع توفير طاقة لل BTS حوالي 4 ساعات ..*
**وتأتي تلك البطاريات منفصلة عن الريكتيفير .. ومعها كونيكتات .. وتوصل تلك البطاريات على التوالي بواسطة الكونيكات المصاحبة لها .. ونذهب بالقطبين السالبين والموجبين الخارجين من التوصيلة النهائية للبطارية لمكانهما في الركتيفير .. نأتي بعدها بكيبل البور المكون من 3 قطع الآتي من ال MDB ونركبه في مكانه .. ثم نخرج منه كيبلين أحدهما لاين ونيوترل إلى ال BTS .. وكيبلين آخرين إلى ال SARG أو الفيوز بوكس .. *
**ويوجد أيضا بجوار ال mdb في جزئه العلوي الأيمن الثيرموستات thermostat .. والذي يتصل مصدره بال mdb .. وهو مهمته قياس درجة الحرارة الشلتر .. وإرسالها إلى ال ac controler الموجود داخل الmdb لكي يتحكم في المكيفات سواء لتقليل درجة الحرارة أو زيادتها .. وعن طريق هذا الثيرموستات .. تراقب ال omc حرارة المحطات فضائياً ..*
**وأخيراً هناك بوكس إسمه البيكون BEACON .. وهو عبارة عن مصدر التيار لعملية إضاءة المصباح المركب أعلى البرج .. فهو يعطي تيار لمبة البرج المسمية ال BEACON LAMP .. وتيار آخر إلى سنسر اللمبة أو الفوتوسيل .. فالفوتوسيل يتحكم بالبيكون لامب .. فهو يركب أسفل البرج بمجرد أن تغيب الشمس أو تلقى الشمس بظل الشلتر عليه .. يعطي إشارة للبيكون فيعمل البيكون على تشغيل اللمبة .. وعندما تشرق الشمس وبمجرد أن تلامس أشعتها الفوتو سيل .. يقوم بإرسال إشارة للبيكون لإطفاء اللمبة .. *
**ويركب البيكون أسفل ال MDB .. يأتيه كيبلي تغذية منه .. ويبعد أفقيا بذات بعد ال MDB من الIDU rack ...*
**وهذه هي آخر محتويات الحائط الشرقي ..*
**ولكي نختم تماما أعمال ال in door .. يجب أن نعلم أن السقف يحتوي أيضاً على جهازين .. أحدهما لمبة إضاءة مقاس 8 قدم .. تركب في مركز السقف .. وتوصل بشكل عادي مع المفتاح الذي تكلمنا عن مكانه الموجود بالقرب من الباب .. ويجاورها سنسر ال alarm box .. الذي يحمل على تحسس وجود أي أدخنة ناتجة عن حرق داخل الشلتر .. ويتصل مباشرة بال alarm box .. ويفضل أن تكون توصيلاتهما داخل مواسير pvc واحد بوصة .. مثبتة في السقف بواسطة كليبسات أو clamps .. *
**تنتهي أعمال ال indoor .. وسنبدأ عذاً نشر كل الصور المتعلقة بها .. وننطلق بعدها إلى عالم الآوت دور ..*
**يتبــــــــع .. *​


----------



## علي السوداني (28 ديسمبر 2009)

​ 
من أعمال ال civil .. مظلة المولدات ​ 




 ​ 
المنهولات .. التي تدفن فيها الإيرثات earhtes​ 



 ​ 
صورة للحائط الشمالي من الخارج ​ 



 ​ 

الحائط الجنوبي .. تظهر فيه الوحدات الداخلية للمكيفات ​ 



 ​ 
BTS ALCATEL في وضع مكتمل التوصيل​ 



 ​ 

3G أيضاً مكنمل التوصيل ​ 



 ​ 
ال DDF .. نلاحظ وجود أربع كرونات مثبتة فيه .. تخرج منها كيبلات ال E-ONE .. الكرونتين العوليتين خاصة بال RX وال TX ​ 



 ​ 
ال ALARM BOX ​


----------



## ودالشريف (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*~¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~ سلمت يداك ياعلي ~¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~*


----------



## Lucent (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس فاهم جدا في تخصصه ... الله يوفقك و يبارك فيك .
و الله يعطيك العافية و أشكرك كثيرا على إتقانك في الشرح بالتفصيل .
أتمنى و لا عليك أمر أن تضاف صور من الواقع و ربطها مع كل فقرة .

هذه المواضيع التي تأتي من واقع العمل و من صميم الخبرة هي ما أريدها و أهتم بها . سواء كان في المجال المدني ، أو في أي مجال آخر له علاقة بالاتصالات .
يعني الأخ بارك الله فيه شرح عن أعمال التركيب . نريد شخصا آخر يشرح عملية البرمجة لأجهزة الـ gsm و غيرها .
نريد شخص آخر يضيء لنا جانب المواصفات و التصميم الهندسي الواقعي ... و هكذا .


----------



## علي السوداني (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ودالشريف قال:


> *~¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~ سلمت يداك ياعلي ~¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~*


 
*تسلـــــــــــــــم يا ولدنا ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (30 ديسمبر 2009)

Lucent قال:


> أتمنى و لا عليك أمر أن تضاف صور من الواقع و ربطها مع كل فقرة .


 
*تحياتي الزميل (Lucent) ..
*الصور المدرجة في هذا الموضوع كلها مأخوذة من مواقع عملت بها .. وخلال الأسبوع أو الإسبوعين الفائتين .. فهي ليست بمقتبسة أو مأخوذة من مصادر أخرى خلاف كاميرتي الشخصية ..
*أما عن ربطها مع الفقرات .. فما منعني منها سوى فقداني لصور سابقة كنت أنوي الإستعانة بها لتنفيذ مقترحك أعلاه .. فقررت ألاّ أؤجل نشر المادة .. ومتى ما جهزت الصور أضعها بين أيديكم .. وهذا ما حصل ..
*تقبّل تقديري ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ال fuel tanks .. لمد المولدات بالوقود وتكون سعتها حوالي 5 ألف لتر .. بينما بعض الشركات المركبة للمولدات تعمل على إلغاء هذه التنوك .. وإلغاء تنك المولد الأصل الذي يسع 200 لتر تقريباً .. وتركيب تنك مكان تنك المولد الملغي بسعة تصل إلى 2000 لتر .. 





 

مولدين في موقع لا تدخله كهرباء عامة .. لاحظ علب cable tray التي تحوي داخلها الكوابل 




 

ال cover tray

​


----------



## علي السوداني (30 ديسمبر 2009)

​ 
ال mdb ​ 




 ​ 
الكيبلات المرتبطة كهربائياً بال mdb​ 




 ​ 
ال ATS​ 



 ​ 
باب ال ATS .. نلاحظ وجود أعين مضيئة .. تملأ الباب .. وهي إذا إقتربنا منها نجد منها ما يتحكم بالبور .. العلويات تعمل على تشغيل المولدات تلقائياً .. أو يدوياً وتوضح أي مصدر من مصادر الطاقة يعمل .. بالإضافة لوجود أعين تختص بتحديد أعطال في المولد ​ 




 

 

الكيبلات المتصلة بال ATS .. لاحظ دخول الكيبلات أسفل البوكس عكس ال MDB


----------



## علي السوداني (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ال BEACON





 

الفيوز بوكس .. أو ال SURG





 

لمبة الطوارئ EMERGENCY LAMP





 

الريكتيفير Rectifier





 

الكيبلات الخارجة من الريكتيفير





 

ال CABLE BASKET .. نلاحظ الكيبلات وهي ممددة فوقه 

​


----------



## علي السوداني (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الثيرموستات

​


----------



## علي السوداني (30 ديسمبر 2009)

- تصحيح :-
*ذكر في (الحائط الشرقي) .. أن البطاريات المثبتة في الريكتيفير بطاريات 12 أمبير ..
*والصحيح هو بطاريات 12 فولت ..
*وهذا ما لزم التنويه له ..
*تقبلوا ودّي ..


----------



## rdh (30 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومبسط بطريقة حلوة اشكرك جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا على الموضوع


----------



## Lucent (30 ديسمبر 2009)

علي السوداني قال:


> *تحياتي الزميل (lucent) ..
> 
> *الصور المدرجة في هذا الموضوع كلها مأخوذة من مواقع عملت بها .. وخلال الأسبوع أو الإسبوعين الفائتين .. فهي ليست بمقتبسة أو مأخوذة من مصادر أخرى خلاف كاميرتي الشخصية ..
> *أما عن ربطها مع الفقرات .. فما منعني منها سوى فقداني لصور سابقة كنت أنوي الإستعانة بها لتنفيذ مقترحك أعلاه .. فقررت ألاّ أؤجل نشر المادة .. ومتى ما جهزت الصور أضعها بين أيديكم .. وهذا ما حصل ..
> ...


 
شكرا يا طيب
أنا الحقيقة علقت مباشرة بعد قراءة الموضوع من دون ما أشوف الردود
أشكرك على هذا الموضوع المميز 
و احنا طماعين و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## ودالشريف (31 ديسمبر 2009)

علي السوداني قال:


> الحائط الغربي​
> *الحائط الشرقي للشلتر يحيتوي على قلب المحطة .. وهو ال(BTS) ..
> *أكثر أنواعه هو ال (alcatel) .. ويأتي بعده تسويقياً (ericson) ثم (nokia siemens) ..
> *يركب ال bts alcatel في الحائط الغربي ملاصقاً له .. ويبعد عن اليسار مسافة 50 سم .. بعد أن يثب في مكانه جيّداً .. يثبت من فوقه قطعة صغيرة من الcable tray لكي تربط بها الكوابل الداخلة لل bts ..
> ..​









اخي علي السوداني وكل الاخوة اعضاء وزوار المنتدى
هذا الكتاب يشرح alcatel bts ومن الشركة نفسها هديتي اليكم
اتمنى ان يفيدكم
ودمتم بخير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172265.html​


----------



## medhat.soliman (2 يناير 2010)

*الى الاخ على السودانى*

انا المهندس مدحت مهندس اتصالات واعمل فى بناء شبكات التليفون المحمول فى مصر لشبكة موبينيل ولدى خبرة خمس سنوات وسبق لى السفر والعمل بمشروع الشركة بالجزائر بس المنتخب ضيعنا هناك والشغل كله وقف هناك ونزلنا كلنا ف انا قرأت موضوعك الشيق لو امكن وكان فى فرصه عمل فى شركتك فى السودان ارجوا التواصل على الميل yahoo eng_1982_2004
حيث اننى ارغب فى العمل خارج مصر


----------



## Nourainjuba (3 يناير 2010)

,والله شرح فى غاية الدقه بس رجاء اخى اذا بالامكان ارفاق الاسم الكامل للاختصارات مثال 
bts وعاجزين عن الشكر اخى وبارك الله فيك وربنا يكثر من امثالك


----------



## osama-babiker (4 يناير 2010)

في انتظارك يارائع 
وربنا يوفقك وموضوع جميل جدا 

---


----------



## osama-babiker (4 يناير 2010)

سلام يا ود بلدي 
لو كان بامكانك ترتيب الموضوع بالصور وصنعه بلمف وورد او بي دي اف 
ورفعه للمنتدي تكون ابدعت عديل كده 
وشاهد الله ما قصرت في شي شرح وافي وممتع 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## علي السوداني (11 يناير 2010)

medhat.soliman قال:


> انا المهندس مدحت مهندس اتصالات واعمل فى بناء شبكات التليفون المحمول فى مصر لشبكة موبينيل ولدى خبرة خمس سنوات وسبق لى السفر والعمل بمشروع الشركة بالجزائر بس المنتخب ضيعنا هناك والشغل كله وقف هناك ونزلنا كلنا ف انا قرأت موضوعك الشيق لو امكن وكان فى فرصه عمل فى شركتك فى السودان ارجوا التواصل على الميل yahoo eng_1982_2004
> حيث اننى ارغب فى العمل خارج مصر


 
*مرحبتين يا باشمهندس ..
*كان بودي أن أقدم لك خدمة الحصول على وظيفة خارج مصر ..
*لكنني أنا الآن أيضا في إنتظار دخولي إلى معاينات بعد أن إستغنت الشركة التي أنتمى إليها عن خدماتي بداية هذا العام .. بسبب سحب مشروعات منها من شركة operater .. 
*وحالياً أدير بعض الأشغال الخاصة بي حتى أرسو على بر إحدى الشركات المتخصصة في مجال ال bss ..
*لا أنصحك بالإنضمام إلى شركات ال supcontract .. فدوام حالها من المحال ..
*سأحتفظ بإيميلك حتى إشعار آخر ..
*بالتوفيق ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (11 يناير 2010)

Nourainjuba قال:


> ,والله شرح فى غاية الدقه بس رجاء اخى اذا بالامكان ارفاق الاسم الكامل للاختصارات مثال
> bts وعاجزين عن الشكر اخى وبارك الله فيك وربنا يكثر من امثالك


 
*شكراً على كلماتك المعبرة أخي الكريم ..
*قليلة هي الإختصارات التي تناولتها في شرحي المفصل .. وأدرجت جوار الغير سائد منها إسمها الكامل مثل ال ats و mdb .. 
*وفي هذا القسم مواضيع كثيرة تتحدث عن شبكة ال gsm تحتوي على صفحات مخصصة للإختصارات ومعناها .. 
*تحياتي ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (11 يناير 2010)

osama-babiker قال:


> سلام يا ود بلدي
> لو كان بامكانك ترتيب الموضوع بالصور وصنعه بلمف وورد او بي دي اف
> ورفعه للمنتدي تكون ابدعت عديل كده
> وشاهد الله ما قصرت في شي شرح وافي وممتع
> ربنا يوفقك


 
*أبشر يا (ود بابكر) ..
*أول مالواحد يلقى ليهو فرصة ويعرف ال pdf ده ذاتو بيكتبو فيهو كيف .. هأضبط الشغل ده كلو فيهو ويكون بين أيديكم إن شاء الله ..
*بس الله يدينا الوقت ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (11 يناير 2010)

الراديو الخاص بال link .. يكون مثبت خلف اللينكات الصغيرة القطر .. بينما في اللينكات الكبيرة 1.8 أو 2.8 فيكون مفصولا عنها .. 



 

الفيس بريكت .. وفيه تثبت اللينكات الكبيرة عوضا عن تبيثتها في إحدى أرجل البرج 




 

بار bar .. مثبتة أعلى البرج مثبت بها إيرثات الأنتينات 




 

tire معدني يثبت كيبلات e one في اليو المثبت في البرج .. وهناك نوع آخر بلاستيكي 




 

صورة واضحة لليو (ال U) 




 



 

4 IDU إريكسون مركبة في راك واحد .. راكات الإريكسون تأتي جاهزة عكس الألكاتيل تصنع أثناء العمل 




 

لمبة البيكون 




 

الفوتو سيل 




 

ال CABLE TRAY SUPPORT




 

كيبلات مولد (POWER + CONTROL) داخل فليكسبل ​


----------



## علي السوداني (11 يناير 2010)

وختامه .. out door works​ 
*يرتبط عدد الأنتينات بعدد الbts الموجود في الشلتر .. وكما هو معلوم فإن أي bts يحتاج 3 أنتينات لإطلاق تردداته .. وتركّب الأنتينة فيما ذكرناه سابقا في البريكت المثبت في البرج في الإرتفاع المحدد لها .. بحيث ترفع الأنتينة وتثبت في البريكت المخصص لها في كل سيكتر .. وتركب أنتنة سيكتر A في الإتجاه الشمالي .. أي بزاوية صفر درجة .. أما أنتينة سيكتر B فتكون بزاوية 120 درجة .. وأنتينة سيكتر C بزاوية 240 درجة .. ويكون تحديد تلك الزوايا بالبوصلة العادية .. ويجب الحرص على أن يكون ميلان الأنتينات العمودي صفراً ..
*بعد تثبيت الأنتينات .. ترفع الفيدرات .. إذا إستلمنا فيدر مقاس 8/7 بوصة .. يجب أن نصل بينه وبين الأنتينة ب jumber .. وذلك لتفادي كسر الفيدر بسبب الإنحناءات الشديدة التي يواجهها مساره من الأنتينة إلى ال bts .. أما في حالة إستعمال فيدر 0.5 بوصة .. فلا حاجة للفيدرات .. ولكن في كلا الحالتين نحتاج لكونيكترات connecters لكي تصل بين الفيدرات والأنتينة .. وبين الفيدرات وال bts ..
*بعد تركيب الأنيتات .. يتم تنظيم وتربيط الفيدرات في يوهات مثبتة خلف سلم البرج بواسطة tires .. حتى تصل إلى الكيبل تري الخاص بها .. 
*ويكون ال cable tray واصلاً بين البرج والشلتر ويتثب أعلى الأرض بواسطة سبورتات supports .. ومهمته تسيير كل كيبل آت من البرج داخله .. فتربّط الفيدرات داخل الكيبل تراي حتى تصل إلى داخل الشلتر وتثبت داخل البي تي إس ..
*ثم يأتي الدور على اللينك الذي يربط المحطات ببعضها البعض .. والذي يثبت في إتجاه الموقع المراد جعل الربط بينه وبين الموقع الحالي .. ويحتاج أيضاً لبريكت لتثبيته .. بعد توجيهه .. يربط فيه كيبلين e one .. أحدهما للsource والآخر للـ alignment .. وبنفس تنظيم فيدرات الأنتينات .. تنظم كيبلات اللينكات .. حتى تصل إلى ال IDU داخل الشلتر .. 
*وبدها تركب في أعلى البرج لمبة البيكون .. وهي تكون حامية للبرج من حركة الطيران .. تثبت في أعلى البرج جيّداً .. وينزل منها كيبل 3 ملم حتى يصل إلى ال beacon box .. الذي يعمل إتصال معها بـ sensor إسمه الفوتو سيل .. وهو يثبت في الكيبل تراي ويخرج منه أيضا كيبل 3 ملم إلى أن يصل البيكون بوكس .. ومهمته أن يكون يعطي إشارة للبيكون أن يعطى بور للمبة البيكون لكي تضئ عند غروب الشمس .. وذات الإشارة يعطيها عند شروقها لكي يفصل البور عن الفوتوسيل .. 
*وتحتاج لمبات البيكون لتيار AC أحيانا فتأخذه من ال MDB .. وعندما تكون لمبة البيكون DC تأخذ تيارها من الريكتيفير .. 
*وآخر الأعمال التي تتم في البرج هي تثبيت حربة (مانعة صواعق) في أعلى نقطة في البرج وذلك لحماية المحطة من الصواعق .. وينزل منها EARTH CABLE إلى منهول بحيث يدفن في الأرض .. 
*بعدها لا يتبقى من أعمال الآوتدور سوى توصيل المولدات أو الكهرباء العامة مع ال ATS .. حيث يأتي كيبل الpower مقاس 16x4 ملم بين المولد والATS بينما يأتي كيبل آخر إسمه CONTROL CABLE .. وهو مكون من أكثر من عشرين سلك صغير المقطع .. ويصل أيضاً بين ال ATS ولوحة التحكم في المولدات .. ما علينا سوى أن نتبع التخطيط الذي يأتي مطبوعا في شيت مع ال ATS لمعرفة مكان أي سلك من الجهتين .. 
*وتكون اللمسة الأخيرة في ال Commissioning .. وهو عملية تعريف لكابينات ال bts بواسطة برنامج إسمه ال (bts termenal) .. ينزل هذا البرنامج في جهاز حاسوب ويوصل بينه وبين البي تي إس بوصلة .. ويعمل البرنامج على تعريف ال bts لإيصال الترددات إلى الأنتينات بحيث تنطلق شبكة المحطة في مجالها المحدد .. ويستطيع أيضا البرنامج تحديد إذا كان هناك vswr في إحدى السكاتر أم لا .. والذي يمكن أيضاً إكتشافه بواسطة ال site master ..
*بقي أن أذكر بأهمية ال earth - كيبل ذو غلاف أصفر .. أو أصفر بالأخضر - أو الأرضي لكل محتويات المحطة .. فقطع صغيرة من ال earth cable قادرة على حماية السايت من الشحنات المتسربة أثناء التنقلات الكهربائية التي تحصل .. فيمكن مثلاً إستعمال إيرث مقاس 16 ملم لعملية تأريث الريكتيفير وإيصاله في بارة bar قريبة منه .. تلك البارة يأتي لها إيرث من ال IDU ويخرج من تلك البارة إيرث 35 إلى بارة أخرى خارج الشلتر .. تلك البارة يأتيها إيرث من المولدات وتنوك الوقود .. ويذهب من البارة الثانية إيرث مقاسه 50 ملم إلى بارة أخيرة في منهول .. تلك البارة الأخيرة يأتي إليها إيرث بنفس المقاس الأخير من البرج .. والبارة الأخيرة متصله بإيرث آخر في حربة مدفونة في الأرض .. التي تكون المستقر الأخير للشحنة الكهربائية المنفلتة من دائرتها ..
*وأغلب الملاحظات التي تدوّن عند ال acceptance ما تكون حول الإيرثات .. ​


----------



## علي السوداني (11 يناير 2010)

.





تمـّـت بحمد لله​


----------



## مكافحة الأرهاب (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك / بالنسبة بطارية alarm pox من اين يتم شحنها بعد ان تنفذ ؟ نرجوا الرد


----------



## alaasab3 (12 يناير 2010)

مهندس علي الموضوع رائع جدا وانا عاجز عن الشكر 
جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed4fee (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي على الموضوع


----------



## نــوف (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الله بعطيك العافية مهندس علي
بس اذا ممكن نعرف البرامج اللي تتحكم في الموضوع 
والية عمل الاجزاء ... شكرا


----------



## مصطفى العزيز (30 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويحفظك​


----------



## bet.handsa (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
مهندس على بجد شكرا ليك شديييد والشرح كان وااافى .... وفى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله
طيب بس عندى سؤال انا خريجه جديده وسودانية زيك 
وزى ماعارف فى السودان الجامعات مابتدرس تركيب الشبكات عملى كلوووا نظرى فاأنا عايزه اشتغل التركيب بس ماعارفه وووين كاكورس او كاتريينغ فامممكن تنصحنى فى دى امشى وين 
ولييك الف شكر


----------



## wamidh (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## wamidh (9 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## حمدان الرشيدي (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## mrinimed (9 مارس 2010)

thnx


----------



## wab (14 مارس 2010)

الأخ علي جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود العظيم و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك انشالله

أنا كنت شغال تريننج في first link في شهر يوليو 2009 قبل رمضان مباشرة.ما عارف اذا كنت انت علي اللي كنت شغال معاه في فترة التريننج أو مهندس تاني من مهندسين الشركة.. يا ريت ترسل لي ايميلك


----------



## Ghost lo2a (18 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر ليكو


----------



## ًwimax (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ، وإلى الأمام 
وكثر من أمثالك


----------



## ًwimax (2 أبريل 2010)

أشكرك على التفصيل الدقيق 
وأعتقد أن هذا الشرح يغنينا عن أخذ كورس 
وبارك الله فيك يا مهندس علي


----------



## aati badri (6 أبريل 2010)

سلام 
ياعلي
وتحية
بما انك قمت بغزوة ذات الاسبيليت لديارنا
قلنا نردالصاع صاعات
هناك جزء ميكانيكا في شغلك الرائع دا
مثلاك
خزانات الوقود للمولد الإحتاطي 
هناك 1- خزان يومي بالقرب من/على المولد يكفيه لمدة يوم او اقل حسب حجم المولد ويعبأ/يملى اتوماتيك اويدوي
بمضخة في الحالة الاولى ومضخة يدوية في الحالة الثانية وله محبس بعوامة تركب داخله على انبوب /ماسورة التعبئة لغلقه اتوماتيكيا ويمكن ان ترسل اشارة للمضخة/ الطلمبة/ الطرمبة لتتوقف .
2 - خزان نصف شهري/شهري لتخزين كمية من الوقود لحين التعبأة حسب بعد المنطقة من مكان التعبئة
آسف للإطالة والخرمجة والبعد عن الموضوع 
تاني تجي قسم التبريد والتكييف
أتمنى أن يكون الله قد وفقك لتجد عملا
نصيحة كبر الدقن والحلقوم والذمة (تكتب بي ياتا فيهن ياعلي )


----------



## رضوان اليوسفي (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا]


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عاشق الكتلوون (17 مايو 2010)

مشكوووور ياوردة عالمعلومات القيمة والشرح الوافي وفقك الله في حياتك العملية وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## العبادي_079 (17 مايو 2010)

*مشكور أخوي والله يعطيك العافية*


----------



## mnr.eng (18 مايو 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع


----------



## shab4ever (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي

هل يستخدم في تلك المواقع اي نةع من المنظمات او المثبتات للفولت ؟
stabilisers or regulatores


----------



## eng_hamaiel (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## wind life (5 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا بارك الله فيك بس لو بعض الصور للتوضيح يكون افضل ان شء الله


----------



## azs85 (11 أغسطس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaks


----------



## اسلام عبد الباسط (11 أغسطس 2010)

thank you
very good


----------



## دنيا احمد ماهر (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عصام عبد الله (15 سبتمبر 2010)

والله موضوع جميل جدا يا هندسة وفعلا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وده ايميلى لو أمكن تبعتلى عليه اى شئ علمى خاص بمجال وعلوم الإتصالات وشكرا مرة أخرة مهندس على 
إيميلى هو :[email protected]


----------



## ادور (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم


----------



## حيدر زهراو (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## nvufet (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## wbs2010 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

رائع جدا هدا الشرح مجهود تشكر عليه اخي علي السوداني جزاك الله خيرا مبدع والله
لي رجاء من الاخوة المشرفين ياريت يتم تجميع هذه المعلومات القيمة وتحويله الى كتاب بصيغة الكترونية
pdf او غيرها ويكتب عليه اسم الاخ علي السوداني كهدية تعبر عن شكر 
ايضا ليتم الاستفادة اكثر من هذه المعلومات القيمة 
والله ولي التوفيق
لا اله الا الله


----------



## ciemo87 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم اخي علي ولكن لم تذكر لماذت تفرش ارضية السايت بالخرسانة ؟؟؟؟
و شكرا


----------



## الحسين النور (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشاركة أولى للحسين النور*

أشكر الأخ علي السوداني علي هذه الإفادة الطيبة 
وأتمنى له التوفيق ’ اللهم آمين .


----------



## م. مكسيم العواد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

علي السوداني : أتمنى لك الصحة و العافية .. لقد أفدتني فعلاً بالمعلومات هذه.. مع العلم أنني مهندس معلوماتية..لكنني سأستفيد من ما كتبته لنا.. تقبل تحياتي


----------



## waelkorse (12 أكتوبر 2010)

.. دعوه صادقة بظهر الغيب .. ربنا يتقبلها مننا ويجزيك بيها أحسن ما فعلت ..
الله يديك العافيه يا علي يا سوداني ... يا دفعه


----------



## ahmed alaa (12 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل يا على لكن يا ريت كنت تدعمه بالصور لكل جزء من الشرح


----------



## مستريورك (12 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## ahmed2samir (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.ابوهاجر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لو تم تدعيم الموضوع بالصور بيكون اكثر وضوحا 
الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## 1مهندس1 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع القيم .... والذي من الصعب أن تجده في أي منتدى أو موقع آخر ..


----------



## المقدادمحمد (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يأخى على
مزيد من التقدم


----------



## modymodyman (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## modymodyman (28 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا موضوع راثع مكشورة جهودك اخى


----------



## mohammed_medan (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدا انا لسه واخد كورس gsm وكنت محتاج اشوف الحاجات دى عملى وانت شبه وفرت ده من خلال الصور بس ياريت لو ف صور كمان بس بجد الف شكرررررررررررررر ليك


----------



## jassim78 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## max1123 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yousifkoo (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الخير وأعطاك الصحة والعافية


----------



## abdelhak34t (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mrinimed (19 ديسمبر 2010)

merci


----------



## andaziar_85 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت يكون هناك رسومات مع الشرح
مجهود رائع تسلم


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود جيد جدا والى الامام دائما
جزاك الله خيرا
وبتمنى لو تضيف صور لو امكن هيبقى افضل بكتير ولو كانت نهائيه


----------



## medomoto (26 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## searcher_2010 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً


----------



## Ali Haggag (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ايها الاخ الكريم


----------



## الطموح30 (6 يناير 2011)

الاخ/ المهندس علي السوداني 
ماشاء الله كفيت ووفيت وجزاك الله الف خير .
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ايمان123 (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي علي
متعك الله بالصحة وزادك علما 
افدتنا افادك الله
ويتشرف السودان بامثالك


----------



## ahmedhmdy (9 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مندى صابر عبدالله (24 يناير 2011)

شاكرين ومقدرين جهودكم


----------



## مندى صابر عبدالله (24 يناير 2011)

شاكرين ومقدرين


----------



## acha8886 (10 فبراير 2011)

Thanks Mr. Ali
nice job


----------



## ahmedhmdy (14 فبراير 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## الساهر الفرحان (19 فبراير 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## قندس (27 فبراير 2011)

BTS:Base Transcevier Station
وهي توصل ما بين الموبايل مثلا وال BSC
BSC:Base Station Controller
وجميعهم ضمن جزء من نظام gsm يسمى الجزء BSS
BSS:Base station subsystem
وشكرا للاخ علي لشرح تركيب محطة ال bts موضوع قيم مع كل التقدير


----------



## علي السوداني (7 أبريل 2011)

*الأخوة المتداخلين أخيراً .. بعد التحية ..
*فيما يتعلّق بأهمية وجود صور متعلقة بالموضوع ..
*لقد ادرجت بالضبط 33 صورة في هذا البوست ..
*واليوم عند عودتي للإطلاع والمشاركة في المنتدى .. لم أجد أية واحدة منها ..
*أنتظر تفسير وتوضيح من إدارة القسم والمنتدى ..
*فالمجهود الذي في التصوير وتعديل تلك الصور وتوضيحها .. لا يوصف ..
*فقد أضررت أن أخصص جزء من دوام عملي لعدة أيام من اجل إلتقاط تلك الصور التي لا أعرف هل حذفت .. أم ....
*أنتظر توضيحاً .. فقط لا غير ..
*تحياتي ..
​


----------



## ابن الشمال (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكور ياباشمهندس ..... موضوعك هادف ومتميز ودقيق ويدل على المهاره والتمكن فى تخصصك 
(مبروك ياجامد ... شغلك نضيف .. ومافى كلام) 
بخصوص الصور انا للاسف ماحصلتها وفعلا متعطله لسبب غير واضح نتمنى ان تتم معالجه المشكله حتى تكتمل الرؤيه وعلى كل حال مجهودك مقدر ياراقى ... مساهمه فعاله جدا .. وارجو انو الحصل دا مايعطلك .... الله يزيدك كمان وكمان.
شرفتنا والله


----------



## meragsary (12 أبريل 2011)

علي السوداني قال:


> *الأخوة المتداخلين أخيراً .. بعد التحية ..
> 
> *فيما يتعلّق بأهمية وجود صور متعلقة بالموضوع ..
> *لقد ادرجت بالضبط 33 صورة في هذا البوست ..
> ...


 المشكلة في الموقع الذي قمت بالرفع عليه انا محتاج اشوف الصور يا ريت لو رفعتهم علي موقع تاني


----------



## hailisaad (14 أبريل 2011)

bonjours monsieur علي السوداني si vous avez une traduction en français sur toutes les idées a propos l instalation initial de Bts envoyé moi sur l'email suivant: [email protected] merci d 'avance


----------



## eng.dina86 (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mr.mo7eb (19 أبريل 2011)

بجد موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## gladaitor1984 (27 أبريل 2011)

موضوع بجد ممتاز واكثر من رائع ياريت بالفعل يتوضح بالصور ...
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## zeinabsalem (4 مايو 2011)

على يا علي يا علي انت فين يا علي......الاخ على على الله مراتبك في الجنه
بجد روعه انا بشتغل بنفس مجالك ومسبتليش حاجه اتكلم فيها والله
بس اللى زعلنى بجد الصور.....لانى احنا بنركب ال 2G ,3Gو مشتغلتش قبل كده civil وكنت عايزة اعرفها علشان نبتدي ان شاء الله نشتغل فيها
انا عارفه اد ايه انت تعبت فى الشرح والصور ربنا يكرمك انا كنت املى انى اضيف تعليق الاقى الكنز 
ارجووووووووووووووووك لو سمحت لو وقتك فاضى طبعا ايميلي [email protected]
صعب عارفه


----------



## mohamed.ragab (5 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى على


----------



## sabryrs (7 مايو 2011)

*إنشاء (محطات الgsm)*

الساده الافاضال اليكم شرح لتركيب شلتر شركة eec الملف بصيغة pdf
واتمنى للجميع الاستفاده


----------



## الكوكبي (10 مايو 2011)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engfatmamohamed (16 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معين الخبرة (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## muxiyo1 (21 يونيو 2011)

thanks more


----------



## engmohammadahmad (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع ولكن نريد الصور


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم اليو (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## sky178 (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمود شحات (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا سيدي علي هذه المجهودات العظيمه وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## eng.mai90 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

so niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Elsabaawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## أبو وليد الدين (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك وأطال عمرك ونفع بك الأمة والله ما قصرت شرح ينم عن دقة وخبرة وبالتوفيق دوما يا أخ باش مهندس علي...


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## moh1973 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك مهندس على


----------



## علي السوداني (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخوة والاخوات لكم عاطر التحايا في هذه المساحة ساعيد تحميل الصور التي اغلقت او تلفت وكنت قد ادرجتها مع الموضوع 

---------------------------





المنهولات .. التي تدفن فيها الإيرثات earhtes





BTS ZTE في وضع مكتمل التوصيل





من أعمال ال civil .. مظلة المولدات





صورة للحائط الشمالي من الخارج





الحائط الجنوبي .. تظهر فيه الوحدات الداخلية للمكيفات 






ال DDF .. نلاحظ وجود أربع كرونات مثبتة فيه .. تخرج منها كيبلات ال E-ONE .. الكرونتين العوليتين خاصة بال RX وال TX 




​


----------



## علي السوداني (18 ديسمبر 2011)

​ 
ال fuel tanks .. لمد المولدات بالوقود سعتها 4 ألف لتر .. بينما بعض الشركات المركبة للمولدات تعمل على إلغاء هذه التنوك .. وإلغاء تنك المولد الأصل الذي يسع 200 لتر تقريباً .. وتركيب تنك مكان تنك المولد الملغي بسعة تصل إلى 2000 لتر ..​ 




مولدين في موقع لا تدخله كهرباء عامة .. لاحظ علب cable tray التي تحوي داخلها الكوابل​ 




ال cable tray​ 




ال mdb ​ 




ال ATS​ 



​ 
باب ال ATS .. نلاحظ وجود أعين مضيئة .. تملأ الباب .. وهي إذا إقتربنا منها نجد منها ما يتحكم بالبور .. العلويات تعمل على تشغيل المولدات تلقائياً .. أو يدوياً وتوضح أي مصدر من مصادر الطاقة يعمل .. بالإضافة لوجود أعين تختص بتحديد أعطال في المولد ​


----------



## علي السوداني (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ال BEACON​ 




الفيوز بوكس .. أو ال SURG​ 




لمبة سقف LAMP​ 



 


الريكتيفير Rectifier​ 



​ 
ال CABLE BASKET .. نلاحظ الكيبلات وهي ممددة فوقه ​ 




سنسر الحرارة Tempreture sensor​


----------



## علي السوداني (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الراديو الخاص بال link .. يكون مثبت خلف اللينكات الصغيرة القطر .. بينما في اللينكات الكبيرة 1.8 أو 2.8 فيكون مفصولا عنها 




بار bar .. مثبتة أعلى البرج مثبت بها إيرثات الأنتينات





IDU إريكسون مركبة في راك واحد .. راكات الإريكسون تأتي جاهزة عكس الألكاتيل تصنع أثناء العمل





الفوتو سيل





ال CABLE TRAY SUPPORT





كيبلات مولد (POWER + CONTROL) داخل فليكسبل






لمبة البيكون​


----------



## مهندس المشعشع (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adnanalbrother (20 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks eng. ali alsodani


----------



## Eng_Ahmed.Mohamed (28 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز جدا


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
ياريت تفصل في مسألة ارقام القنوات و الترددات الحاملة لكل خلية


----------



## en.ashraf (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## shehabx (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر وبالتوفيق​


----------



## علي السوداني (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأخوة شهاب، أشرف، عدنان، أحمد، المشعشع وامت الرحمن
*تقبلوا تقديري على مروركم وتعليقاتكم


----------



## runo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم

و الله لاتوجد كلمات تعبر عن تقدير و امتنانى يا باشمهندس على السودانى

تسلم كتيييييييييييييير و جزاك الله خيرا يا ود بلدى

انا داخلة معاينة و لقيت عندك شرح كافى و وافى
*​


----------



## علي السوداني (8 نوفمبر 2012)

runo قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> و الله لاتوجد كلمات تعبر عن تقدير و امتنانى يا باشمهندس على السودانى
> 
> ...



*لاشكر على واجب أختنا runo
*كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## ismail_92 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خلدون المهندس. (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي وهل من الممكن شرح وكيفيه ربط ال bts


----------



## romeo2006 (4 مايو 2013)

جزا الله كل من عمل عملا صالحا كل خير


----------



## eng.ali48 (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و ربنا يوفقك و يباركلك


----------



## ahmed_mansour8888 (6 مايو 2013)

Thank you Eng.ALI..


----------



## muhanad.84 (18 مايو 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك حتى يرضيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## علي السوداني (23 مايو 2013)

*تشكرات خالصة لكل على المرور والدعوات الجميلة
*تسلمووووو


----------



## amir_ezat (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

many thanks


----------



## mmtwkl (22 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...
والشكر موصول للقائمين على هذا الملتقى الرائع
هل لي ان اسئل .. ما اذا كانت طريقة التنفيذ بالنسبة للcdma
مختلفة ؟ كونكم ادرجتم كلمة gsm في العنوان ؟
واذا نعم ارجو من حضرتكم التكرم بتوضيح الفارق ان وجد
تقديري لجهودكم... وفقكم الله


----------

